# ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier #2



## nulchking (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PC Games Hardware eXtreme*
*~~**[**Star Craft II - Turnier**]~~
#2
*​

 *Termin: 24.Mai 2011, 18:30 Uhr 

Teilnehmer Formular :*
1. E-Mail Adresse 

 2. Star Craft II ID


 -> Bitte ausgefüllt per PN/E-Mail an mich schicken
 *     Anmeldung bis zum 17.05.2011 möglich*

 *Notwendig:*
- Star Craft II mit neuestem Patch 
*
- man muss Mitglied im PCGH Forum und mind. 1 Monat **dabei sein*


*Aufbau:*
*- *es ist ein reines 1 on 1 Turnier
 - bis zum Halbfinale Best of 1
- Halbfinale Best of 3
 - Finale Best of 5*Mappool:*


 Scrap Station (2)
 Xel'Naga Caverns (2)
 Backwater Gulch (4)
 Delta Quadrant (4)
 Metalopolis (4)
 Shakuras Plateau (4)
 Slag Pits (4)
 Tal'darim Altar LE (4)
 The Shattered Temple (4)
 Typhon Peaks (4)

-> Die Maps werden in dieser Reihenfolge gespielt

-> Beim Halb- und beim Finale wird diese Karte als erste genommen:
      - Crevasse
     der Verlierer hat danach das Wahlrecht aus dem Mappool
​____________________________________________________________

*Teilnehmer Liste:*

*Leandros*
Xutho
Veriquitas
____________________________________________________________

*E-Mail Adresse:
*phantom.2008@live.de

Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anregungen, einfach eine PN oder E-Mail an mich schreiben


​​
 
​


----------



## nulchking (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

*Star Craft II PCGH Turnier #1

*Das erste Turnier ist vorbei und war nur ein mäßiger Erfolg, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.
Hier die Teilnehmer:
- Verox
- Veriquitas
- Jefim/Bullet
- Gravet
- ArroWILionS
- Shi/FabiDarkSide
- Xutho
- Betschi

Gewinner: ArroWILionS


----------



## Shi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Geht nicht 4on4? und ich will kein TS, ist das nötig?


----------



## nulchking (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bei 4on4 müssen es schon mehr als 4 Teams sein da ein Turnier sonst keinen Sinn macht.
TS wäre halt sinnvoll zur Absprache wenn es zu einem 2on2 Turnier kommt


----------



## Shi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Okay, naja mal sehen... ich würde wenn 1on1 spielen, aber ich bin nur Bronze Liga 25-35 Zerg


----------



## nulchking (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Die Divison/Rang steht im Hintergrund, es soll ja hauptsächlich spaß machen


----------



## Shi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Welche Liga spielst du? Gib ma deinen Namen & Charaktercode  wollen wir heute noch ne Runde zocken?


----------



## nulchking (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Habe grade erst angefangen, heute ist ein bisschen schlecht.
Wenn du willst kannst ja mal die Tage auf den TS joinen:

Adresse:
217.79.182.220:9994


----------



## Shi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Jo, wie gesagt, hab kein TS und kein Mikro. Aber kannst mich gerne adden, 
FabiDarkSide
845


----------



## Bu11et (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Micro ist auch nicht notwendig. Wir verständigen uns halt über den Chat.


----------



## The_Rock (24. Januar 2011)

Hab auch kein Micro. Da ich aber eh nur an 1vs1 interessiert bin, is das denk ich kein Problem


----------



## kassi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich hab auf jeden Fall Lust!!!


----------



## nulchking (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wie gesagt, wer Interesse hat einfach mit dem Teilnehmer Formular bei mir per PN melden und ihr werdet eingetragen


----------



## kassi (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

ups, sry


----------



## nulchking (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wie gesagt, per *PN* und nicht im Thread.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Jo das ist ne coole Sache ich bin dabei, schicke gleiche ne pn los. Bin zwar bischen eingerostet aber bis zum We hab ichs einigermassen wieder drin.


----------



## Ascor (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich mach vielleicht mit.
Könnte mich aber auch als Caster anbieten.
Ich caste regelmäßig für Instarcraft.de


----------



## Bu11et (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ein Caster wäre garnicht mal verkehrt. Hatte die Idee auch schon aber ich selbst komm da eher wenniger in Frage .


----------



## Gorthok (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also ich würde mich auch für das Tunier anmelden.
Als Caster würde ich "Mort" empfehlen. Für mich der beste Caster aus Deutschland. Der hat schon einige Tuniere und Spiele gecastet wie zB "4Players Cup". 

Für weitere Infos über Mort: YouTube - Kanal von CrazyForcesStarcraft

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich gerne Kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ja "Mort" ist echt klasse, echt guter Spieler und vor allem ein guter Caster.
DerFrodo + Mort gecastete Spiele sehe ich mir immer gerne an.


----------



## Shi (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Mort? Ist das ein Spieler? Wenn ja hab ich gestern mit ihm gezockt.

Achja: nulchking haste meine Bewerbung bekommen?


----------



## nulchking (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Jop, Bewerbung ist angekommen, habs grade reineditiert.

@Gorthok:

Wäre echt super wenn Mort das machen würde, aber ich denke dafür hat er nicht genug Zeit da er meines Wissens nach schon voll mit Frodo ausgelastet ist


----------



## Gorthok (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Naja wer weiß, wenn genügend Leute am Tunier teilnehmen wird sich da schon was machen lassen. Ich kann mich gern darum kümmern. Jedoch wird er mit sicherheit wissen wollen, wann das Turnier stattfinden wird.

Ich bin ja ziemlich neu hier, deswegen: Gab es schon mal ein PCGH Turnier SC2? Wenn ja, wieviele haben damals mitgemacht? Gibts ein Preisgeld?


----------



## nulchking (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wäre nett wenn du dich darum kümmern könntest.

Super wäre auch wenn ihr soviel Werbung machen könnt wie es geht, z.B. in anderen Foren, auf Blogs, etc. .


Zu deinen Fragen, Gorthok, es gab noch kein PCGH SC2 Turnier, ist also eine Premiere


----------



## Gorthok (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Könntest du mir dann bitte den ungefähren Termin für das Turnier sagen? Reicht ja schon, wenn du mir einen Zeitraum nennen könntest.
Wieviele Spieler werden denn gesucht bzw. wieviele sollen teilnehmen?


----------



## nulchking (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ende Februar Anfang April wurde so von mir angepeilt, Teilnehmer Zahl ist erstmal nach oben offen


----------



## Bu11et (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Je mehr Teilnehmer, desto besser! Ihr könnt auch andere bekannte fragen, wenn die Intresse haben.


----------



## TMO (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Kann man eigentlich auch was gewinnen?


----------



## nulchking (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Da bin ich im Moment drann


----------



## nulchking (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

So weniger als eine Woche bleibt euch noch, 
immer her mit den Anmeldungen ^^


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich bin nicht gut genug um da mitzumachen, aber wird es einen Livestream geben wo man die Spiele mitverfolgen kann ?

Die spiele würde ich mir sehr gerne ansehen.
Ich würde auch gerne "Mort" als Kommentator haben wollen, er ist grandios !


----------



## nulchking (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bei so wenigen Leuten wie es zur Zeit sind macht ein Livestream keinen Sinn in meinen Augen


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ein Livestream ist auch immer so eine Sache bzgl. des Cheatens - ich möchte keinen bezichtigen, dass er das macht, aber meine Erfahrung in der ESL haben gezeigt, dass es selbst bei richtig ernstzunehmenden Partien zu "Auffälligkeiten" kam, solange Zuschauer anwesend waren...

Ich selbst besitze leider weder Starcraft 2, noch Zeit um am Tunier teilzunehmen, wünsche dennoch allen Beteiligten viel Erfolg, sowie dem Organisator eine reibungslose Turnierplanung bzw. einen störungsfreien Ablauf.

MfG


----------



## TMO (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

kommt schon maldet euch an.
Je mehr Leute dabei sind, desto mehr Spaß macht es.
Cheaten soll bei SC2 meines Wissens schon seit längerer Zeit unmöglich sein.

Es ist auch egal wie gut man ist, es geht um Spaß!
Auch ist es das erste pcgh turnier (es wäre doch peinlich wenn nur 10 leute mitmachen^^)


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



> Cheaten soll bei SC2 meines Wissens schon seit längerer Zeit unmöglich sein.


Das ist LEIDER noch nicht so, ich lese immer wieder mal im StarCraft2-Forum das es Seiten im Internet gibt die Anleitungen und Tools bereitstellen um Cheaten zu können in SC2.
Erst vor kurzem hat ja Blizzard Viele Personen gebannt/ausgeschlossen die sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten haben und unfaires gemacht haben wie Cheats oder Tools benutzt haben.

Ich hasse solche Personen mehr als die Pest, aber man kann getrost Blizzard Vertrauen, den sie haben schon sehr VIELE von diesen Personen hinausgeworfen die das machen, in der letzten Aktion von Blizzard haben sie 5000 ( Fünf Tausend) Personen aus SC2 verstoßen


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

@TMO
Er meinte in dem Fall nicht die Cheat Tools, sondern den Livestream. Wer sagt, dass der Spieler nicht nebenbei auch den Stream laufen lässt!?


----------



## TMO (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Achso^^
Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## Steff456 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Man kann einen Stream auch verzögern  Braucht ihr da noch Infrastruktur? Sonst würde ich mal schauen, ob ich da was bezüglich eines Streams organisieren kann.


----------



## nulchking (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Anmeldedatum wird um knapp eine Woche verlängert


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



The_Rock schrieb:


> @TMO
> Er meinte in dem Fall nicht die Cheat Tools, sondern den Livestream. Wer sagt, dass der Spieler nicht nebenbei auch den Stream laufen lässt!?



Richtig 

Danke!


----------



## nulchking (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



Steff456 schrieb:


> Man kann einen Stream auch verzögern  Braucht ihr da noch Infrastruktur? Sonst würde ich mal schauen, ob ich da was bezüglich eines Streams organisieren kann.



Das wäre super, ich würde zwar gerne streamen habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung davon 


Thread bei www.derfrodo.de gestartet:
DerFrodo.de Forum  Thema anzeigen - ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier


Bin am überlegen ob ich instarcraft.de auch noch anschreiben soll, weil desto mehr Leute desto einfacher wird es einen Sponsor zu finden


----------



## Pxxl (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich würde schon mitmachen und mein kollege sicherlich auch xD also melde ich mich später wenn ich zu hause bin fürs 1on1 und fürs 2on2 an. 
Ich selber spiele auch Bronze aber si ein funnyturnier ist doch mal schön. 
Kann nur beipflichten das Mort oder Frodo gut sind. Ausserdem wäre da auch noch HomerJ xD


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



> Ausserdem wäre da auch noch HomerJ xD


OMG, diesen Kindergartenonkel will keiner dabei haben, seine Sprachlichen Eskapaden können nur minderjährige mögen!


----------



## cosmicspy3 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also ich würde mit meinem Kumpel auch mitmachen, werden uns auf jedenfall anmelden


----------



## Pxxl (11. Februar 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:
			
		

> OMG, diesen Kindergartenonkel will keiner dabei haben, seine Sprachlichen Eskapaden können nur minderjährige mögen!



Ich bin ja noch Minderjährig du hasts erfasst xD

Aber wenn er sprachlich nicht so gut ist kenne ich auch noch Khaldor und Daniel ^^


----------



## Steff456 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



nulchking schrieb:


> Das wäre super, ich würde zwar gerne streamen habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung davon



Geh mal auf Livestream - Be There :: Broadcast LIVE streaming video

Habe es gerade ausprobiert und geht einwandfrei. Qualität ist auch recht ordentlich wenn man alles gut einstellt (bei einer 16k Leitung). Wenn jemand es in besserer Qualität aufnimmt, kann er es gerne auf meinen FTP hochladen und dann kann es jeder downloaden. Streaming würde ich dann über die o.g. Seite machen


----------



## Seeefe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Kann man eig auch als 2on2 team teilnehmen also ein Freund und ich als 2on2 team?


----------



## nulchking (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Kann man eig auch als 2on2 team teilnehmen also ein Freund und ich als 2on2 team?



Erstmal wird nur 1o1 gespielt, das 2o2 Turnier wird ein anderes mal organisiert


----------



## Seeefe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

kk danke 

Wann wird den ca. 2on2 gespielt?^^

Edit: Ok hat sich schon erledigt xD habe meine Antwort gefunden 


Edit: kann man sich den jtz schon für 2on2 anmelden? xD


----------



## Milchbubi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Hallo nulchking,

ich muss echt sagen, dass das ne sau gute Idee von dir ist, da es hier eher um den Spass geht mach ich wahrscheinlich auch mit, allerdings muss ich erst ma schaun wg. dem Datum, ob ich da Zeit hab.



nulchking schrieb:


> Ende Februar Anfang April wurde so von mir angepeilt, Teilnehmer Zahl ist erstmal nach oben offen



Meinst du da Ende Februar Anfang März oder steh ich grad auf em schlauch?

könntest du des vorraussichtliche Datum zu deiner Übersicht hinzufügen? dann muss man sich nicht durch alle Beiträge lesen.

Milchbubi

p.s. Achso vll kann man ja ma PCGH anschreiben, ob die evtl. für den Hauptpreis irgendwas sponsoren, z.B. ein 3 monats Abo von PCGH oder so
is nur ne idee^^


----------



## nulchking (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich meinte Anfang März, wird morgen alles editiert mit einem kleinen Update vorrausichtlich


----------



## James.Whisler (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Hey,
Haste meine Anmeldung erhalten?^^


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wird er wahrscheinlich wenn du es ihn per Pm geschickt hast  .


----------



## nulchking (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Jop habe ich erhalten, ansonsten einfach bei der Teilnehmerliste schauen


----------



## TMO (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Jawohl schon 14 Mitglieder!
Das hört sich schon gut an!
Besser wären natürlich 16, 32, 64, ...^^
Also meldet euch fleißig an!


----------



## James.Whisler (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wird das Grid eig. per zufall bestimmt?

Ich würde zu nem Grid raten indem die Rassen schön verteilt sind..das man weniger mirror's in den ersten runden hat und damit es möglich ist, dass im halbfinale noch alle rassen vertreten sind^^


----------



## nulchking (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Der Grid wird zufällig erstellt, und da wird auch nichts dran gerüttelt


----------



## _felix_ (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Kann ich mich auch anmelden, wenn ich kein Instant Messenger verwende?


----------



## nulchking (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ja ist auch kein Problem, war halt nur gedacht um kurzfristig absagen etc. zu schicken.


----------



## Soap313 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Kann ich Eigentlich die Rasse kurzfristig ändern.Also nicht unterm Turnier aber halt davor.


----------



## nulchking (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Das sollte kein Problem sein wenn du es früh genug durchgibst, am besten einen Tag vorher wenns geht.


----------



## The_Rock (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Und wenn man keine feste Rasse spielt? Find die Angabe irgendwie sinnlos  (is doch eigentlich eh wurscht)


----------



## nulchking (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Und wenn man keine feste Rasse spielt? Find die Angabe irgendwie sinnlos  (is doch eigentlich eh wurscht)



Naja ist nunmal Gang und Gebe sich auf eine Rasse festzulegen, wenn du es sinnlos findest musst du ja nicht mitmachen


----------



## The_Rock (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich selbst spiel immer Protoss. Hab also kein Problem damit 
Aber ich dachte das isn Fun-Turnier. Da würd ich das jetz nich so eng sehn.


----------



## Bu11et (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte das isn Fun-Turnier. Da würd ich das jetz nich so eng sehn.




Tut auch keiner. Jeder spielt, was er will. Bei der Plannung wäre natürlich wünschenswert, dass man möglichst viele Matches mit verschiedenen Rassen hat. Aber da es eh per Zuffal ausgelost wird, spielt das keine Rolle.


----------



## James.Whisler (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, nimmste einfach Ranodm..
so einfach is dat.


----------



## James.Whisler (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Hey,
Ich müsste meine Ingame-Daten nochmal ändern.

Ingame Daten:  KaYro.909


----------



## vin vom Dorf (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Mhm, hatte schon vor paar Tagen ne Anmeldung per PN geschickt, steh aber noch nicht in der Teilnehmerliste und auch sonst kam keine Reaktion...updatest du die Liste nur einmal die Woche?


----------



## Bu11et (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Um das ganze mal zu entschuldigen: der Nulch hat im Momment einiges zutun (Schule). Dementsprechend nicht wundern, wenn das nächste Update auf sich warten lässt .


----------



## vin vom Dorf (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



Jefim schrieb:


> Um das ganze mal zu entschuldigen: der Nulch hat im Momment einiges zutun (Schule). Dementsprechend nicht wundern, wenn das nächste Update auf sich warten lässt .



Achso na dann kein Problem


----------



## nulchking (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Sollte noch jemand fehlen, bitte kurz eine PN schreiben oder hier in dem Thread auf sich aufmerksam machen.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen das Grid aufstellen und den Termin bekannt geben.


----------



## nulchking (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

*Termin für das Turnier ist der 5. März um 18 Uhr*


----------



## nulchking (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Okay, wenn alle damit einverstanden sind gibt es den Grid schon am Freitag, oder auch heute schon.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Umso früher desto besser dann kann man schonmal Ids tauschen.


----------



## nulchking (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

*Grid:*

guzzo *vs* Veriquitas
Verox *vs* MasT3rH 
kassi *vs* burschuj
Hardrunner *vs* elakeduck 
Zahem *vs* Milchbubi
TMO *vs* Shi
_felix_ *vs* Gravet
vin vom Dorf *vs* James.Whisler
Jefim *vs* diman​
*Neue Infos:*
- elakeduck kann nach meinen aktuellesten Infos am Turnier nicht teilnehmen, das heißtHardrunner bekommt einen FreeWin
- Im Halbfinale werden sich 3 Spieler befinden, d.h. wir werden dort eine kleine Tabelle aufstellen und jeder wird ein Bo3 gegen die andere beiden spielen, der 1. und der 2. sind automatisch im Finale
- das Streamen werde ich auf e meinem eingerichteten own3dtv channel machen

Bei irgendwelchen Fragen einfach melden, achja an alle nochmal die bitte mich im battle.net hinzuzufügen um die Organisation und den Ablauf ein bisschen einfacher zu gestalten


----------



## Soap313 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

So bei dem Plan sioehts schlecht für mich aus.Ich kann am 5.März definitiv *nicht*! Hab das aber erst heute erfahren.


----------



## nulchking (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Sollten sich die anderen nicht mehr melden, fällt das Turnier eh ins Wasser, habe nur von 3-4 Personen Rückmeldungen bekommen....


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also ich bin aufjedenfall dabei, hab auch schon meinen Kontrahenten nach der Id gefragt. Vieleicht wäre hilfreich wenn du die Ids im ersten post hinter die Namen schreibst.


----------



## TMO (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also ich hab dich jetzt auch überall hinzugefügt!
Am Turnier werde ich zu 95% mitmachn(die 5% sind, weil man wies ja nie^^)
Aber ihr könnt mit mir rechnen!


----------



## Shi (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich rechne auch fest damit dabei zu sein, hab TMO schon geaddet


----------



## nulchking (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Mit 5-6 Mann lohnt sich ein Turnier nicht wirklich


----------



## Milchbubi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich würd auf jeden Fall auch mitmachen.
Naja aber auch wenn nicht alle mitmachen können wir ja ma alle am Sammstag on gehen und uns im TS treffen und einfach zocken.
Ich weiss net in welcher Liga ihr so spielt aber ich bin noch in keiner liga und bin voll der noob. Wir können uns ja dann tipps geben und so.

Groß Milchbubi

p.s. @nulchking kannst du des mit den IDs veröffentlichen lassen und statt dessen an jeden  ne liste mit den IDs und Nick als PN schreiben?
Ich will net dass jeder meine ID und nick weiss und ich dan zu gespammt werde im battle net


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



> Mit 5-6 Mann lohnt sich ein Turnier nicht wirklich


Komische Aussage irgendwie.
Ab wievielen Teilnehmern lohnt sich ein Turnier den für alle ?!
Mach doch einfach ein neues Thema auf der StarCraft2 Homepage im Forum auf und dort sollen sich noch mehr anmelden, dort ist sicher mehr Zulauf im Bezug auf SC2


----------



## nulchking (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Es ist keine komische Aussage, warum soll ich mir so eine Mühe machen wenn nur 6 Mann dann erscheinen?


----------



## nulchking (1. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also, wenn es euch besser passt können wir das Turnier auch verlegen, da ich total verpennt habe das auch Karneval an diesem Wochenende ist -.-"


----------



## TMO (1. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

xD
für mich kein Problem!


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also wird diesen Samstag nicht gespielt ?


----------



## Bu11et (3. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

So siehts aus. Denke das ist im Intresse von den meisten hier ^^. Immerhin ist Karnaval und am Samstag werden einige geile Games zu sehen sein (Cebit nicht vergessen). Es werden demnächst ein paar Termine gennant, wobei ihr den für euch am besten auswählt. Hoffe wir einigen uns da auf ein Datum .


----------



## prayzzz (3. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ist es möglich sich noch anzumelden?


----------



## Bu11et (3. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



prayzzz schrieb:


> Ist es möglich sich noch anzumelden?


 
Logo . In dem Startpost findest du alles, was du für die Anmeldung brauchst.


----------



## The_Rock (3. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Würd ich auch noch gerne mitmachen. Hatte mich bisher nur nicht angemeldet, weil mein System grad nicht "spieltauglich" war (GraKa kaputt).
Nun is wieder alles ok, und würd jetz auch gerne mitmischen


----------



## 2fast4you (5. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wie siehts aus? Findet das Turnier heute statt oder nicht? Gibts schon einen neuen Termin?


----------



## Bu11et (5. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Soweit ich informiert bin, will der Nulch neue Termine peisgeben, die dann von euch gevotet werden. Und wenn wir uns auf ein Datum einig werden und auch genug leute die teinahme bestätigen, wird das Turnier statfinden .


----------



## nulchking (8. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also Termine habe ich im Moment leider keine da ich sehr wenig Zeit habe, da demnächst die Klausuren beginnen.
Ich könnte evtl. nächsten Freitag, was ich aber zu kurzfristig ansehe.
Evtl. wäre es noch möglich am 19.03. etwas zu starten, werde mich da nochmal erkundigen.
Hiermal ein paar Vorschläge:

19.03
25.03
> April

Am besten bescheidt sagen was euch passt


----------



## Shi (8. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Am ersten April bitte nicht, da hab ich Geburtstag  
Am 19.03. kann ich auch nicht


----------



## _felix_ (11. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

am 19.kann ich ebenfalls nicht!! der 25. 03 geht aber in ordnung


----------



## The_Rock (11. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Was is nun mit Nachzüglern? Sind weitere Teilnehmer erlaubt?


----------



## nulchking (11. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Klar das sich die meisten der alten Teilnehmer nicht mehr gemeldet haben


----------



## prayzzz (13. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bei mir würden bisher beide Tage gehen.


----------



## Xutho (14. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Servus miteinander,


habt ihr noch Platz fürn Zergler?? Ich wär am 25.3 mit von der Partie
allerdings wirds mit TS3 bissl Eng werds aber testen 

Grüße


Xutho


----------



## Bu11et (14. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Platz haben wir immer genug! Musst dich halt bei Nulch melden (siehe 1te Seite). Bis jetzt haben aber immer noch nicht genug Leute zugesagt. Wenn das keiner wirklich ernst nimmt, dann macht es auch kein Sinn sowas zu veanstalten/plannen .


----------



## Xutho (14. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich werd ihm noch eine PM schreiben aber ich wär definitiv dabei ^^ auch wenns vom skill her noch happert  
Wir müssen Werbung machen damit da mehr kommen ich will definitiv mal´n Turnier mitmachen ^^ nicht gleich bei den ganz großen O.o


----------



## Milchbubi (14. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

hi, 
Ich ich wäre immer noch dabei bei dem Tunier aber ich könnte nur am 25.3. 

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## _felix_ (14. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich kann wie bereits gesagt auch nur am 25. 3. oder halt im april... und ich nehme das turnier ernst !!!! Nur schade das sich anscheinend gar nicht so viele leute melden, denn sonst kann das turnier wirklich nicht stattfinden... 

Die idee mit der werbung ist gar nicht mal so schlecht!!! (ich frage mal ein paar leute ob sie mitmachen wollen, vielleicht klappts ja)


----------



## Xutho (15. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Genau ^^ ich habe auch noch evtl. zwei Kandidaten, die muss ich nurnoch dazu bewegen sich bei PCGH zu registrieren  
allerdings haben die auch des super "schnelle" internet weshalb wahrscheinlich ts3 nicht möglich ist O.o


----------



## _felix_ (16. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wie schon mal in dem thread angesprochen ist ts3 wahrscheinlich eh nur bei 2 vs. 2 matches nötig (oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden  ). Zur not muss es halt mit der Chatfunktion gehen!!!!


----------



## Veriquitas (17. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Sinnvoll wäre es auf jedenfall den Startpost zu aktualisieren dann weiß auch jeder was Sache ist.


----------



## James.Whisler (18. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Also wie bereits erwähnt..ich würd auch mitmachen..aber wann is das denn nun?^^


----------



## nulchking (18. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Termin ist noch keiner da, weil mir immer noch Rückmeldungen von einem Großteil der Teilnehmer fehlen.


----------



## Shi (23. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Von wem denn?


----------



## nulchking (23. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Schau dir im ersten Post die Teilnehmer Liste an und schau dann wer hier gepostet hat in den letzten Tagen -.-"

Als Termin würde ich jetzt mal den 16. April vorschlagen, da ich vorher Klausuren schreibe und keine Zeit am Wochenende habe


----------



## Yellowant (23. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Abend, 
also für ein kleines Turnier bin ich immer zu begeistern. Könnt mich gern auf die Liste setzten, Termin fast egal.

mfg
YellowAnt


----------



## The_Rock (23. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

16.4. wär perfekt. Bin dabei


----------



## Xutho (24. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Job 16. April passt  auf gehts Jungs die Schlacht kann beginnen 

EDIT: Muss leider Passn  kann doch nich sry jungs


----------



## refraiser (24. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich könnte evtl. teilnehmen, bin aber wirklich ein totaler Newbie.
Vllt. könnte ich auch noch einen Freund dazu bekommen, mitzumachen, der ist aber nicht bei PCGH-X.
Mikrofon ist vorhanden, würde aber wahrscheinlich nur 1vs.1  oder 2v.2 mit einem Freund spielen.

Ist es Teilnahmebedingung bei PCGH angemeldet zu sein?


----------



## Shi (24. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

16. April passt mir auch vorraussichtlich


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ja am 16ten ist ok.


----------



## Bu11et (24. März 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



refraiser schrieb:


> Ist es Teilnahmebedingung bei PCGH angemeldet zu sein?



Nicht zwangsweise! Ich denke soviele sind hier garnicht angemeldet, um ein großes Turnier zu schafen . Wie bereits erwähnt: je mehr desto besser .


----------



## _felix_ (2. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

16. April passt bei mir auch!!!


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bin auch dabei, Nulchi!


----------



## Verox (8. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

16. April :O gegen abend

is auch meine letzte klausur rum :x semesterferien ^^!!!


----------



## Veriquitas (13. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

So der 16te rückt näher, so langsam sollten mal Infos sprießen was geht und ob die restlichen Stümper sich mal gemeldet haben.


----------



## Leandros (14. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich meld mich wieder ab. Trainingslager am Wochenende.


----------



## nulchking (14. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Soo Samstag soll der große Tag sein, es wäre super wenn alle die hier Teilnehmen bescheidt sagen ob sie können damit ich bis Samstagabend das Grid fertig habe


----------



## Veriquitas (15. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bin dabei nur jetzt hab ich shon etwas länger net gespielt . Naja hoffentlich gehts dann morgen rund...


----------



## Shi (15. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bin dabei, morgen geh ich nicht feiern, bin krank :S


----------



## Bu11et (15. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

2 Man ? Na dann wären wir ja schon beim Finale .


----------



## The_Rock (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bin auch dabei, sofern die Starcraft 2 Installation keine Probleme macht  (ich setz grad zum ersten mal Win7 auf  )


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Du musst mitspielen du bist wenigstens einer der von der Sc 2 Story nen bischen mehr weiß als der Pro 0815 Spieler .


----------



## nulchking (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Habe mal an alle die Ich jetzt so hatte eine PN geschrieben, beginn ist um 19:00 Uhr.
Meldung ob Teilnahme oder nicht kann bis 17:00 abgegeben werden, Grid wird um 17:30
veröffentlicht.


----------



## rayon (16. April 2011)

Ach verdammt, würde auch gern mitspielen, habe aber heute Geburtstag, von daher keine Zeit! 
Gibt es vielleicht bald eine Wiederholung? Würde nämlich dann bei passendem Termin auf jeden Fall mitspielen. Bin jetzt zwar nicht so ganz der Pro, aber das wird sich ja dann zeigen. Teilnehmen darf jeder oder?


----------



## Verox (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Alles Gute. Mein Beileid. Bin dabei :O. Ja darf jeder.


----------



## ArroWILionS (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bin auch dabei, GL & HF an alle  hoffe sind paar Pro's dabei ^^


----------



## nulchking (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Hier ist das Grid:

1. Jefim : Xutho

2. pryzzz : Verox

3. Veriquitas : ArroWILionS 

4. Betschi : Gravet

5. diman : shi

Der Gewinner aus:

1. spielt gegen 3.

2. spielt gegen 4.

Der Gewinner aus dem 5. Match hat eine Freikarte.

Nach dem die 3 "Halb"-Finalisten feststehen wird es ein 3-Way-Tie geben, d.h. jeder spielt gegen jeden und der mit den meisten Siegen ist weiter


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Bleiben die Karten wie besprochen ?
Und es wäre nice wenn du die Races angibst der jeweilgen Spieler.


----------



## nulchking (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Jop die Karten bleiben wie besprochen.

1.Runde: Xel'Naga Caverns
2.Runde: Delta Quadrant

3-Way-Tie

1. Shakuras Plateau
2. Steppes of War
3. Jungle Basin
4. Metalopolis
5. Scrap Station
6. Lost Temple

Diese werden in der Reihenfolge "runtergespielt", sprich erstes Spiel Shakuras, 2. Steppes, .....
Aber dazu gibt es dann mehr wenn die Teilnehmer feststehen


----------



## ArroWILionS (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

@ Veriquitas add mich ingame: ArroWILionS#246


----------



## Veriquitas (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Veriquitas 424   add mich mal ich kann dich irgendwie nicht adden.


----------



## Verox (16. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

oder sag mal den ´channel name


----------



## The_Rock (17. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Und, wer hat gewonnen? 

Ich hab mein SC2 leider nicht rechtzeitig lauffähig gekriegt


----------



## Leandros (17. April 2011)

Wir können ja die replays kommentieren und uploaden.


----------



## rayon (17. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja die replays kommentieren und uploaden.



Das wäre schön, dann könnte ich mich schonmal aufs nächste Tunier vorbereiten. 
Gabs eigtl. kein 2 vs.2 ?


----------



## Veriquitas (17. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

ArroWILionS hat gewonnen ich bin gegen den in der ersten Runde schon rausgeflogen der hat mich hart wegeowned .


----------



## ArroWILionS (17. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

GG WP gegen alle die ich gespielt habe, waren paar lustige games drunter, würde mich freuen wenn es wiedereinmal so ein Turnier geben würde.


MfG LionS


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Meinetwegen können wir wieder nen neuen Termin festlgen mal kugen wann Nulchking sich mal meldet.


----------



## rayon (19. April 2011)

Das wär cool! Also mir würds gut passen, wenns schon in den nächsten zwei Wochen wär, weil da sind noch Ferien!


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Einem neuem Termin mit aktualiesiertem Mappool steht nichts im Wege, nur werde ich es warhscheinlich nicht in den Ferien schaffen, weil ich noch andere Dinge zu erledigen habe und in den Urlaubfahre.
Ich denke vielen geht es ähnlich und bei dem schönen Wetter wollen die meisten eh lieber draußen sein 

Hier mal wieder eine kleine Liste an möglichen Terminen:

14.05
21.05
28.05

An den vorherigen Samstagen kann ich aller vorraussicht nach nicht


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Schönes Wetter ist oft genug gerade jetzt wo es einmal stattgefunden hat sollte es ins Rollen kommen finde ich, ich könnte das ja mit jemanden übernehmen wenn du weg bist.


----------



## ArroWILionS (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Diesen Samstag wäre Perfekt  wens gut geht kriege ich noch n'paar super spieler die mitmachen werden


----------



## Bu11et (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Mit "super" Mitspielern können wir nichts anfangen. Sollte es ein weiteres Turnier gegben, dann werden wir das nach Skill einschätzen. D.h. das Masterspieler mit sich selbst spielen dürfen, da der Großteil unserer Truppe hier aus Bronzespielern besteht .

PS: Wenn du dich schon extra hier regestrierst, um am Turnier teilnehmen zu können (was ich persönlich armsälig finde), dann solltest du dir auch die Forenregeln durchlessen. Deshalb mein Tipp an dich deinen vorletzen Post zu überabeiten, denn Werbung oder änlich wird hier nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## nulchking (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter ist oft genug gerade jetzt wo es einmal stattgefunden hat sollte es ins Rollen kommen finde ich, ich könnte das ja mit jemanden übernehmen wenn du weg bist.


 
Wenns zu oft stattfindet verliert es seinen Reiz meiner Meinung nach.
Wegen diesem Sammstag muss ich schauen wo ich bin, kann von daher nichts versprechen.
Zudem wäre es mir lieber wenn die vorlauf Phase ein bisschen länger dauert um ein paar mehr Leute ranzubekommen, deswegen finde ich die Termine im Mai gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ja es hat bis jetzt einmal stattgefunden nach so langer Zeit hat es wirklich funktioniert es wird eh net solange funzen wenn es keine Sponsoren gibt und der beste wäre der Betreiber aber dafür ist es noch zu früh. Klein anfangen und dann mal kugen aber hauptsache konkret sein...


----------



## ArroWILionS (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

das mit dem skill also das master gegen master spielen finde ich gut bzw sehr gut den anderst wird es nicht sehr toll bzw für die anderen, ja ich hab vergessen die forenregeln durchzulesen^^ habs gelöscht tut mir leid  naja mit super spieler meinte ich ned super gut sondern einfach tolle spieler aus allen ligen aber wenn ihr ned wollt mir egal^^

MfG

EDIT: @ Jefim: warum sollte es Armselig sein sich in einem forum anzumelden um bei einem Turnier mitzuspielen?? wenn es wirklich krasse Preise oder sonst was geben würde könnte ich es noch verstehen aber so!? man MUSS sich ja im Forum anmelden um am Turnier mitzumachen also habe ich das so getan....


----------



## The_Rock (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Na ja, kam schon ein bißchen komisch rüber. Wir veranstalten hier ein Fun-Turnier für Forenmitglieder, ein Außenstehender macht mit, gewinnt das Turnier, und stellt nebenbei seinen Clan vor 

Zudem weiß ich jetzt auch nicht wie "ernst" ihr die ganze Sache seht, auf eurer Seite konnte man jedenfalls was von Turnieren, usw lesen. Da isses natürlich auch nicht verwunderlich, dass du als "Pro" (oder Semi-Pro, was weiß ich ) alles platt machst 

Zumindest kam das mir persönlich so rüber. Ich würd aber dennoch mal gerne Replays sehn! Ich brauche keinen Kommentator, also her damit! 

P.S.: Nix gegen dich oder die anderen, aber wie gesagt: Unter *Foren*turnier versteh ich eigentlich ein Turnier eben nur für feste Mitglieder des Forums. Sonst kann man ja gleich ein Allgemeinturnier drauß machen 

BTT: Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei. Mein SC2 funktioniert jetzt auch wieder wie's soll


----------



## Bu11et (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



ArroWILionS schrieb:


> das mit dem skill also das master gegen master spielen finde ich gut bzw sehr gut den anderst wird es nicht sehr toll bzw für die anderen, ja ich hab vergessen die forenregeln durchzulesen^^ habs gelöscht tut mir leid  naja mit super spieler meinte ich ned super gut sondern einfach tolle spieler aus allen ligen aber wenn ihr ned wollt mir egal^^
> 
> MfG
> 
> EDIT: @ Jefim: warum sollte es Armselig sein sich in einem forum anzumelden um bei einem Turnier mitzuspielen?? wenn es wirklich krasse Preise oder sonst was geben würde könnte ich es noch verstehen aber so!? man MUSS sich ja im Forum anmelden um am Turnier mitzumachen also habe ich das so getan....


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Denn wie es aussieht, haben wir zu wennig Leute, um ein wirklich großes Turnier auf die Beine zu stellen. Was ich mit armselig meine, dass du ganz einfach nicht in der Liga spielst, wie wir. Und sich anzumelden/beim Turnier mitmachen um paar Bronzenoobs zu verkloppen ist für mich nichts,worauf ich stolz wäre. Auch nicht, wenn es um gute Preise gehen würde. Aber wir lernen dazu . Nächstes Turnier wird halt so aufgeteilt, dass auch wirklich jeder was davon hat. 
Ich denke es ist sowieso spannender, wenn die Matches ausgeglichener verlaufen .


----------



## ArroWILionS (19. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

woher sollte ich wissen das nur oder fast nur bronzespieler dabei sind? denkste ich schreibe jeden an und frage was er für eine liga ist bevor ich mich für ein turnier anmelde?? ich spiele jeden tag ein Turnier und da meldet man sich an und schaut nicht in welcher liga die gegner sind, die super pro's kennt man natürlich vom namen aber leider kenn ich die anderen 2 millionen spieler nicht -.-'

Edit: das Finale war ein Diamond spieler also fast aufm selben level...


----------



## The_Rock (19. April 2011)

Dann her mit den Replays. Ich will alles sehn  (richtet sich übrigens an alle  )


----------



## rayon (20. April 2011)

Das mit den Terminen im Mai ist gut, dann können sich auch mehr drauf einrichten. Das sind alles Samstage!? 
PS: Ist TS immer noch Bedingung der Teilnahme? Ich mein, wenns nur 1 vs.1 gibt is das ja jetzt nicht so wircklich nötig, oder?


----------



## Bu11et (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



rayon schrieb:


> Das mit den Terminen im Mai ist gut, dann können sich auch mehr drauf einrichten. Das sind alles Samstage!?
> PS: Ist TS immer noch Bedingung der Teilnahme? Ich mein, wenns nur 1 vs.1 gibt is das ja jetzt nicht so wircklich nötig, oder?



Nene also ins TS wird keiner gezwungen. Dient nur der Unterhaltung und der "beseren" Verständigung. Ansonsten können wir das wieder über den Chatchannel regeln.


----------



## nulchking (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Wenn mir alle beteiligten vielleicht die Replays schicken, könnte ich diese zippen und dann im Startpost editieren


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2011)

Schick sie nur mir. Ich lsd sie auf youtube hoch und dann kannst sie in den Startpost packen.


----------



## nulchking (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Nope, jeder der SC II hat kann sich die Replays viel entspannter anschauen ohne irgendwelche Ladezeiten oder so.


----------



## The_Rock (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Jopp, seh ich auch so. Youtube macht nur mit Comments Sinn.

P.S.: Der 14. Mai is bei mir wackelig. An den anderen Terminen hätt ich aber auf jeden Fall Zeit.


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2011)

Natürlich mit Kommentar


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Letztes Mal war dann bei mir doch schlecht, am Samstag könnte ich aber garantiert sofern das Turnier nicht erst um 3 Uhr losgeht. Wir fahren evtl. am nächsten Tag noch zu Verwandten. Daher alles von Samstag 17 Uhr bis Sonntag 1 Uhr wäre ok.

Das Turnier zu sehen würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.


----------



## The_Rock (20. April 2011)

Wie wärs mit Youtube UND Direktdownload? Kann dann jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## nulchking (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Yoah, dafür bräuchte ich aber die Replays....


----------



## Leandros (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Youtube UND Direktdownload? Kann dann jeder für sich entscheiden


 
Mensch. Auf die Idee wär ich net gekommen. EPCI! SO machen wa es! 


Edit: vllt bissl zu viel Sarkasmus. Kurz: Ich wär dafür!


----------



## Veriquitas (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich hab das gegen Arrow nicht mehr aber ich werde ihn mal fragen wenn er on ist ob er das noch hat und zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## nulchking (20. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Am besten wäre es wenn ihr die Replays bei uns im TS hochladet oder sie auf einen externen Hoster lädt.
Oder Skype:
nulchking


----------



## ArroWILionS (21. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Habe die replays nicht mehr da ich das am alten Computer hatte und seit heute steht der neue, tut mir leid, war ja eh nur PvsP


----------



## refraiser (21. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Ich möchte jetzt wirklich nicht drängen, aber je eher wir einen Termin haben destso einfacher ist es für alle Beteiligten Rückmeldung zu geben. Bei mir ist es übernächsten Samstag schlecht, da ich da auf einer Kommuion bin. Die beiden Wochenenden danach bin ich leider auch schon durch Kommunion und Konnfirmation von einer Schwester und einem Freund verhindert. In den Ferien habe ich prinzipiell bis auf Ostersonntag und das letzte Wochende immer Zeit, wenn wir einen konkreten Termin hätten müsste ich das allerdings nochmal abklären, da ich mit einigen Freunden öfter mal relativ spontan eine kleine Lan mache. Diesen Samstag hätte ich aber, wie bereits geschrieben, auf jeden Fall Zeit.


----------



## rayon (22. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte jetzt wirklich nicht drängen, aber je eher wir einen Termin haben destso einfacher ist es für alle Beteiligten Rückmeldung zu geben. Bei mir ist es übernächsten Samstag schlecht, da ich da auf einer Kommuion bin. Die beiden Wochenenden danach bin ich leider auch schon durch Kommunion und Konnfirmation von einer Schwester und einem Freund verhindert. In den Ferien habe ich prinzipiell bis auf Ostersonntag und das letzte Wochende immer Zeit, wenn wir einen konkreten Termin hätten müsste ich das allerdings nochmal abklären, da ich mit einigen Freunden öfter mal relativ spontan eine kleine Lan mache. Diesen Samstag hätte ich aber, wie bereits geschrieben, auf jeden Fall Zeit.



Müsste man nur wissen, wann du Ferien hast! Also ich habe nämlich momentan Ferien!


----------



## refraiser (23. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



rayon schrieb:


> Müsste man nur wissen, wann du Ferien hast! Also ich habe nämlich momentan Ferien!


Diese Woche und nächste Woche.


----------



## rayon (23. April 2011)

Achso, so langsam versteh ich deinen Post  Sry! Naja, ich hätte auch nachstes Wochenende Zeit!


----------



## refraiser (23. April 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*



rayon schrieb:


> Achso, so langsam versteh ich deinen Post  Sry! Naja, ich hätte auch nachstes Wochenende Zeit!


Nächstes Wochende habe ich keine Zeit, als ich gepostet habe war es noch Donnerstag und das nächste Wochenende war heute.


----------



## nulchking (26. April 2011)

*!!!Update im ersten Post!!!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-ii-pcgh-extreme-turnier-2-a.html#post2619252​


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## refraiser (27. April 2011)

Kann ich leider noch nicht genau sagen, prinzipiell gehts, aber ich muss noch einmal genauer schauen.


----------



## Xutho (28. April 2011)

Bin wieder mit dabei


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: ~[Star Craft II]~ PCGH-eXtreme Turnier*

Hmm ich glaube das wird dieses Wochenende nichts, es meldet sich ja kaum einer an...


----------



## Bu11et (11. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, brauchen wir nicht unbedingt ein Turnier veranstalten. Wir können uns auch einfach so versammeln und dadeln. Ich hätte ja wieder bischen Übung nötig


----------



## HAWX (12. Mai 2011)

Jefim schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr mich fragt, brauchen wir nicht unbedingt ein Turnier veranstalten. Wir können uns auch einfach so versammeln und dadeln. Ich hätte ja wieder bischen Übung nötig



Hey Jefim spielst du auch Css? Mir kommt der Name so bekannt vor(eRowdyz)
In Sc 2 braeuchte ich dann auch noch Uebung Schon 3 Monate nicht gespielt...


----------



## Bu11et (12. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Hey Jefim spielst du auch Css? Mir kommt der Name so bekannt vor(eRowdyz)
> In Sc 2 braeuchte ich dann auch noch Uebung Schon 3 Monate nicht gespielt...


 
Ich ab zwar früher CSS intensiv gespielt, aber da verwechselst du mich mit jemanden . Was SC2 angeht können wir gern mal dadeln. Sag mir per PN bescheid.


----------



## nulchking (20. Mai 2011)

So da hier tote Hose herrscht, wird das Turnier abgesagt und da ich noch keine Antwort von Thilo oder so ist hier erstmal dicht


----------

